# Music and Inspiration



## musika (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd like to start a new discussion on the inspiration and stories behind various works of classical composers.
It would be interesting to learn more about the pieces and composer, as well as making the pieces that we play or listen to, that much more meaningful.

Schumann's Fanastiestucke was written with two characters, Florestan and Eusidious, who represent the two sides of his personality. He also compared 'in der nacht' with the myth, Hero and Leander. The entire work was influenced by the works of ETA Hoffmann.

Hmm I can't seem to think of the more interesting stories right now.

Well there's one about Prokofiev and Rachmaninov meeting.
Rachmaninov was playing at a concert where he was performing a work by Scriabin. This was quite surprising, considering Rachmaninov and Scriabin were on different paths of music at the time. 
Rachmaninov played successfully and was in the 'foyer', when Prokofiev came along. 
Now remember here is young Prokofiev going up to a great musician, even at the time; and Prokofiev says; 'Well, Nevertheless, Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninov, you played it quite well'.

Then Rachmaninov says 'So you thought I wouldn't play it well did you?' and turnas around.
Rachmaninov later spoke to a woman who had seen him speaking to Prokofiev, and she said; So what did you think of Prokofiev?
'Well he's a nice fellow but someone needs to put him down a bit.'

Actually Prokofiev wasn't a nice person.
But that's beside the point; ok it had nothing to do with a piece, but it's a fun story, and I had to make up for not managing to remember yet, piece related stories!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm confused.


----------

